# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Xem tên Driver như thế nào? [Cần phản ánh nội dung bên trong]

## anthao

mình muốn hỏi các bạn là xem tên driver như thế nào vậy, có bạn nào có thể giúp mình được không

----------


## medi

có nhiều cách để xem tên driver :
ví dụ như card màn hình có thể xem trực tiếp trên phần cứng của nó .thường có chữ như đây : nvidia geforce 6200 le 






hoặc chuột phải vào mycomputor /manage/manage device / nhìn sang phải chọn display 



hoặc từ hộp thoại run gõ dxdiag sẽ thấy :



hoặc chuột phải lên desktop chọn prpperties / advance setting 





hoặc có thể dùng gpu-z để xem .
còn một số cách khác .nhưng đó là các cách cơ bản nhất để có thể xem được .đối với những driver khác cũng tương tự hoặc phải dùng một số cách khác

----------


## annkhsouth

nếu như muốn xem tên driver có trong máy đầu tiên bạn phải chuột vào my computer/ chọn thẻ manage rồi tìm đến mục device manager, trong đó có tất cả driver của các thiết bị trên máy tính, bạn phải chuột vào 1 thiết bị bất kỳ chọn properties
 
trong đó bạn chọn thẻ driver nhìn xống phía dưới và chọn driver detail trong đó có tất cả các file driver của thiết bị đó

đây là mình làm với card mạng nhé

----------

